# Looking for an Au-Pair Job???



## LaradeSevilla (Aug 4, 2010)

We are living nearby Sevilla in a nice residencial area and are looking for a nice and responsable girl preferably english speaking to be our Au-Pair for one year. You would have to care for a nice 5 year old german/spanish speaking boy, getting him on the school bus in the morning, picking him up afterwards, doing his homework with him and play with him until mom gets home...
You would have your own appartment, with separate entrance, bathroom and kitchen, and would be a full member of our little family. There is also the possibility to study spanish in the mornings, there are excellent schools in Seville... You should be over 18 years old, being able to drive and have some experience in child caring.
Are you interested??? You could start right away or on 1. september


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaradeSevilla said:


> We are living nearby Sevilla in a nice residencial area and are looking for a nice and responsable girl preferably english speaking to be our Au-Pair for one year. You would have to care for a nice 5 year old german/spanish speaking boy, getting him on the school bus in the morning, picking him up afterwards, doing his homework with him and play with him until mom gets home...
> You would have your own appartment, with separate entrance, bathroom and kitchen, and would be a full member of our little family. There is also the possibility to study spanish in the mornings, there are excellent schools in Seville... You should be over 18 years old, being able to drive and have some experience in child caring.
> Are you interested??? You could start right away or on 1. september


wow - great opportunity for someone!!

my English/Spanish/German speaking daughter would love it - but she's only 14!

this sort of thing would be great for someone taking a year out after A levels or Bacci


----------

